# how to keep animals at bay??



## farmeracre (May 15, 2011)

im letting the plants grow to about 4 feet, then im going to transplant them into outdoor soil, in between this timeframe, they will be in a tent outside, until they outgrow the tent, i have 14 plants and i think this is a good idea, but i want to keep deer at bay, considering i live in NE, its hard to avoid pothead pests. any help would be appreciated, i hear pouring soda around works?


----------



## cubby (May 15, 2011)

There are homespun remedies from urine to body soap, none of wich work to any degree for any length of time. The only way to secure your plants from animal nibblers is fences, tho fences won't deter human thieves.
Best of luck.


----------



## farmeracre (May 15, 2011)

im not worried about thieves whatsoever. im worried about these greedy deer coons and whatever else will eat my stash! lol


----------



## dman1234 (May 15, 2011)

I ve seen scented bars of soap get spread with a potatoe peeler for years and it worked very well, but as Cubby said it is short lived, a couple rainstorms and you need to reapply.


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2011)

I have heard of people using something called "Cougar Scent".  I think that can be found in rural hardware stores.  Also another thing I have heard of is tying human hair to the plants.  I dont know if that works or not, never did it.

Good luck to you.

Are you putting up a journal here?


----------



## fataqui (May 15, 2011)

Hi...

get some old coffee cans (4) and fill them this mixture...

(1) gallon of water

(4) cans of beer (I use miller lite)

(2) lbs of dog **** (if you don't have a dog go to a local park or cemetery and find dog **** bags in the trashcan)

(1) cup of apple cider vinegar

mix this all up and then divide equal amounts into the (4) coffee cans, then place each coffee can in the ground so only 1/8 of the can is protruding out of the ground. Then cut slits (5 or 6, like you are making a piggy bank slot) in each of the plastic covers. And I guarantee you no deer, moose, beaver, racoons, foxes, or any other critters that habitat the N.E. will come near your plants for the entire grow season. I live in the N.E. in Mass, and I have been using that mix for (10) years and haven't ever had any critter mess with my plants. And I do all my outdoor growing in the woods, state forest, so I know it works great!   

X------------------X
===plants in here===
X------------------X

x = where to put the coffee cans

F!

Sorry this forum is screwing up the formatting...


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2011)

> how to keep animals at bay??


Raccoons, squirrels, rabbits, and the sort .22 long, .223, or a 20ga.
Deer, Boar, and black bear anything from a .308 to a 7mm
That should fix ya right up :chuck:
LOL

I'd go with fataqui's method but make the cans stealthy if in a public area.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 15, 2011)

burnt cigg butts and human urine with usually scare off deer (until it rains) but the pee will attract coons...  coons see human smell as a meal ticket, deer see it as the apocalypse...  old snapper-type mouse traps (with no bait) scare the crap out of both of them when they step on them.  coons make a LOT of noise when they step into a mouse trap... heh...

fences: deer will knock them over in a heartbeat and coons will just burrow under a loose edge.  coons are curious - they guess that something cool is beyond their reach and they won't leave it alone.


----------



## jesuse (May 16, 2011)

whats a coon?
iv hard peeps useing fishing wire to make a ring round ther patch to keep pests away!!!peace [j]


----------



## Mutt (May 16, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> whats a coon?



short for "raccoon" 
but in certain company...say the full "raccoon" 
"coon" can be viewed by certain folks as very derogatory and insulting.


----------



## vocalfurball (May 16, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> whats a coon?
> iv hard peeps useing fishing wire to make a ring round ther patch to keep pests away!!!peace [j]



I had a buddy use a fence out of fishing line.  I don't remember how well it worked.


----------



## JohninWI (May 18, 2011)

Do any of the commercial animal repellents work?  I'm a little concerned about the critters too (my first outdoor season).

I was doing a little reading, and some home-grown repellants are made from cayanne pepper, beer, pee...  I wish I could go with Mutt's solution--.22 or 12 gauge.  But THAT won't help my stealth!

maybe I need a ninja blow gun?!


----------

